# Concerning Cockapoopoo Skin Issue



## Zippydo (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi there! I’m a new member and my family is the owner of a ten year old cockapoopoo named Zippy. We sometimes call her Zippydo, hence my forum name. I recently noticed she has some skin condition on her belly and rear back. Pictures attached. We’re going to take her to the vet, two actually, but thought I’d show the pics to other cockapoo owners for your opinions ahead of the appointments. What say ye? Thanks.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Where there look like small black bits in the coat on the last photo take some of them and put on wet toilet paper and see if they turn red. If so that would be flea dirt and looks like you have an allergy to fleas


----------



## Zippydo (Jun 19, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Where there look like small black bits in the coat on the last photo take some of them and put on wet toilet paper and see if they turn red. If so that would be flea dirt and looks like you have an allergy to fleas


Thank you so much for the reply! I did as you suggested and the bits did not turn red. In fact, there was no color change at all. I learned this morning that our groomer thought it may be an autoimmune skin disease. The vet will probably do a biopsy to determine for sure and I'll post again with the results.

By the way, sorry the pictures appeared so big in my post. If I post future pics, I'll reduce the size first.


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

What a little cutie. Hope her skin thing isn't too uncomfortable and gets cleared up soon


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she is soon a lot more comfortable - when is she having the biopsy?


----------

